

Whipupitude Versus Very Serious Perl - kamaal
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2012/07/whipupitude-versus-very-serious-perl.html

======
frugalfirbolg
In general, this article is in defense of Perl programmers. Although I don't
look forward to doing any blessing or hexing again, I'll agree that Perl has
merits and can even scale with the right mindset (a masochistic one, jk).

These types of articles remind me of old martial arts films where rival
schools try to prove which forms are the best. Rarely does anyone in the movie
realize or mention that the road is far less important than the traveler
walking upon it. (Insert actual Jeet Kwun Do / Bruce Lee quote)

Nitpicking, but does the writer change audiences two thirds of the way down?
At first chromatic is addressing programmers and then apparently flips over to
hiring managers or entrepreneurs. Or maybe the audience is just anyone who
thinks Perl is only for quick hacks.

Finally, I checked out chromatic's projects page[1]. There are some
contributions to larger projects, but I had to chuckle when I looked at the
source code for Class::Roles and saw it was a few monolithic lines. Yea, Perl
lets you do that, but who wants to read that, especially if you are stuck on a
UNIX terminal and for some reason don't have syntax highlighting?

[1] <http://www.wgz.org/chromatic/perl/index.html>

~~~
cwinters
I think you'd be better served by looking at his CPAN area [1] where you'll
find this ~9 year old module (among others) is nicely formatted and highly
readable [2]

[1] <http://search.cpan.org/~chromatic/>

[2] [http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/CHROMATIC/Class-
Roles-0.30/li...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/CHROMATIC/Class-
Roles-0.30/lib/Class/Roles.pm)

